# BMW of Sudbry, Cars n Cofffee 10/10/09



## HAB00 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

who was in the chopter?


----------



## HAB00 (Aug 9, 2009)

*more pics, just bigger x1280*


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

There were some nice ass cars there! Who was the all important person that decided to arrive by helicopter?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> There were some nice ass cars there! Who was the all important person that decided to arrive by helicopter?


That is Herb Chambers helicopter, he uses it to go around to all of his dealerships. Much easier than driving through Boston area traffic!


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

That's one really nice collection of cars!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

But, I have to admit, even with the incredible new cars there, my personal favorite is the MB 190SL - brings back some great memories of the one my Dad had.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, that is a pretty expensive inventory. I was gonna ask, does this bimmer dealer actually sell bavarian beauties? No wait, there it is, I found a car with doubel kidney grilles!!!

J/K thanks for sharing.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like a PERFECT day for you


----------



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome. I wish we had days like that over here. 

None of our dealerships look as good as that!


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome show of muscle!
luvem all!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

SARAFIL said:


> That is Herb Chambers helicopter, he uses it to go around to all of his dealerships. Much easier than driving through Boston area traffic!


Holy crap, that's beyond awesome.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Must be rough to have to travel by helicopter! Donald Trump says he tries not to do it because its too expensive. I guess except when you are filming a TV show.


----------



## faceman (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice selection! I'll take the Lambo, the Mclaren, and the Audi to go, please. Lol!


----------

